# Congrats, Flower, on your new son & daughter!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Flower had her kids at about 1:00am this morning--1 boy (tan) and 1 girl (black)! She was great and the whole family is doing wonderfully!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww..... HAPPY EASTER BABIES!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww! Congrats! Are you going to give them Easter names?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, everybody!



Saanens N Alpines said:


> Awww! Congrats! Are you going to give them Easter names?


I hadn't really thought about it...Hubby wants to do "B" names this year so maybe maybe one could be "Bunny"...LOL! I don't know, I have to think about it some more.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on the easter baby's!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome Easter babies! Very adorable kids, congratulations! (Who needs a basket, anyway?) :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats. Lovely babies.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! I think Bunny is a cute name!


----------

